# ADA Aqua soil: How much will AS lower KH/pH?



## growitnow (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello all,

I've been out of the loop for a few years, and am now setting up a 90gallon planted tank.

90gallon
4 x 55 watt CF
injected c02
two Eheim 2128s
intention = 100% Flourite

I have been reading great things about Aqua soil. Out of the tap, my KH is 4 and pH is 8.2. I am concerned that if I switch to Aqua soil my natural KH will become to low,and pH will swing/crash. I understand there are ADA additiives to increase KH (and I could also add crushed coral to filter, etc. to raise KH).

Please educate. How much would KH/pH be expected to drop, and is the drop only temporary, or would I need to forever maintain by additives higher KH? How do you ADA Aqua soil enthusiasts deal with this?

I literally placed the Flourite order yesterday, so if I'm going to change it I have to do it NOW!

I want to gro glosso, HM, HC, and various others. Thanks for any insight.

growitnow


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

It will initially drop your KH to 0. That will last for about a month. With your tap water at 4KH I'd say you are setup to have some nice growing conditions. Most of Amano's tanks have very soft water. I would not do anything to add to the hardness when using Aquasoil/Powersand. 

In my tanks I use 70% RO water to 30% tap water to get my KH & GH to 3. I have never had any problems with Ph swings, crashes, etc. There has not been a plant yet that I could not grow well in the Aquasoil/Powersand combo.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I am seeing very little drop in KH. But a large drop in PH. 

My PH has droped about .4 points. However, my KH has only dropped from 2.6 to 2.2. It has only been 4 days, but still not a lot at all. This is my first time using it, so i am monitoring it closely.

jB


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

The best advice is to not worry about how it will affect your water, it won't cause any problems.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Craig Tarvin said:


> The best advice is to not worry about how it will affect your water, it won't cause any problems.


Well that too :lol:


----------

